# Architect here...is this steel pipe fitting even manufactured?



## FrankGehry (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm drawing some steam-punk aesthetic shelves for a client, and for the shelving frame, we're using 1" steel pipe and threaded fittings. Because of the grid-like structure of this frame, a 4-way (cross) threaded fitting would really come in handy. I'm also using 'T' fitting, elbow fittings, and floor flanges. Basically, I need a 'T' fitting with one more input on it.

My issue is I'm having zero luck in finding such a fitting. That's why I'm here now. Is anything like this even manufactured?

I appreciate any time and help towards my inquiry, and I'm willing to elaborate if there's any unclear descriptions above.

Thanks you!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

they do make those fitting. Before this thread gets shut down, go to ridgid forum and ask us there.


----------



## FrankGehry (Dec 3, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> they do make those fitting. Before this thread gets shut down, go to ridgid forum and ask us there.


I appreciate the quick reply. I found the correct forum and just posted it over there!


----------

